# Do red cherry shrimps eat brine shrimp?



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm pretty sure carnivorous fish will eat other smaller fish.

What about red cherry shrimp? Do they eat brine shrimp? They eat detritus, but I'm not sure if they will go and attack brine shrimp.

Does anyone know?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Live brine shrimp? Maybe, I somehow doubt it though.

They eat frozen BS I throw in their tank. Bloodworms too.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

shrimp will eat food containing shrimp,
however they will not chase after and
eat LIVE brine shrimp.


----------



## Kayakbabe (Sep 4, 2005)

I haven't even seen cherries eating on dead fish.. I had a couple of cardinal tetras die.. my japonica shrimp were eating on the carcasses but the cherry shimp left them alone.


----------



## Halibass (Jan 29, 2007)

Kayakbabe said:


> I haven't even seen cherries eating on dead fish.. I had a couple of cardinal tetras die.. my japonica shrimp were eating on the carcasses but the cherry shimp left them alone.


Cherries will eat dead fish. They love bloodworms too.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Hmmm... this calls for an experiment! Anyone up to test the hypothesis that red cherry shrimp will attack live brine shrimp? :icon_eek:


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

dekstr said:


> Hmmm... this calls for an experiment! Anyone up to test the hypothesis that red cherry shrimp will attack live brine shrimp? :icon_eek:


I will, I'll try to get to my LFS this week and get some, then toss them in both tanks.

BS are FW correct? They need SW for hatching or something though? I keep thinking they're sw though so anyone clarify this?

I know both my RCS and Black Diamonds LOVE the hikari freeze dried bloodworms I bought the other day.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

dekstr said:


> Hmmm... this calls for an experiment! Anyone up to test the hypothesis that red cherry shrimp will attack live brine shrimp? :icon_eek:


I tried it already. after a few days the
Live brine shrimp die, and maybe then 
the RCS get to eat them, who knows.
but while they are alive, the brine shrimp
go completely ignored by all the RCS,
and that's with 50 RCS of various sizes
in a species only 20gal tank.

RCS are physically incapable of seeing,
swimming to, and catching brine shrimp.
they find food on surfaces with feelers
and pick them up with tiny food claws.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh alright, that makes sense. Given the cherry shrimps' eating behaviour, doesn't seem like they will stalk and hunt down live brine shrimp. Plus brine shrimp live in like the saltiest waters on earth, meaning they won't cope well with FW.

Excellent reply!


----------

